# Being denied therapy



## Maiketh (May 7, 2009)

I was referred by my family doctor to a therapist about 2+ months ago and now after filling out paperwork they are just blowing smoke and giving me excuse after excuse. 
I'm just wondering if anyone here knows if i can maybe turn them in or something for not helping me? Isn't this unethical for them to turn down someone with mental issues?
If anyone has advice or something i can do or say to them to get things going.
Thanks.


----------



## gertrude (Nov 2, 2008)

What are they giving you for excuses? I'm just curious.

Therapists _are_ allowed to choose who they will and won't see. And often it's not personal - a matter of being too booked, or what they specialize in, or just the types of clients they are better with - age, gender, problem...

But they should tell you outright and give you a reason.

On the other hand seeing a therapist is such a crapshoot it's almost a blessing when they let you know they suck before you even see them. This sounds like a really unprofessional office, so don't sweat it just move along and thank God you didn't find out they were incompetent six months into therapy.

Can't you ask your GP for a referral to someone else? Or better yet, see if you can find somebody that specializes in anxiety disorders. I had good luck going to a psychiatrist first and then getting a referral from there to a therapist.


----------



## sadie08 (Sep 17, 2008)

Don't give up, do you have to be referred to the therapist or can you just find one on your own? Even if you have to get it referred as a matter of insurance, you should be able to do that even after you find one that will see you. It unfortunately does take a lot of diligence to find a good therapist and get everything worked out but it will be worth it hopefully.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

tell doc what happened and ask for a referral to another therapist


----------



## Maiketh (May 7, 2009)

Well, it took some prodding but i finally got an appointment..


----------

